# Bes - 10 months Total Hip Replacement



## chiara (May 20, 2012)

Dear All,

my baby bes (only 10 months gorgeous male GSD) was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at a few months back. We bought him (for a high $$$$ price as well) from a breeder we thought "reputable" in Italy since we live in dubai were bad breeding is an every day business. The only reason to buy him as opposed to foster a GSD was the fear of hip dysplasia...and there we go...we ended up with a puppy with 2 really bad hips...not just one. No need to say that by now we are totally in love with him and therefore we will do all that needs doing for him to have a pain free life....now the question is....we went ahead, brought him back to Italy (nobody does this type of surgery in Dubai) and did his left hip first (which was the really bad one) My sister is looking after him as i could not take so much time off work, and he is doing better and better every day .In a week i am flying back home to take him to his 1st check up so lets cross fingers. The question now is....the vet says that his right hip needs doing as well....any of you have experience with a similar case? (i have attached xrays before and after surgery).....its very expensive to fly him back and forth and therefore if we were to proceed with the 2nd hip i would just leave him with my sister a little longer, do the 2nd surgery mid August and then fly him back end of September....but....does he really need it? any experience that you might have had would help! tx


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't say anything about the xrays...BUT I can say that I commend you for doing what your doing for your puppy I hope that he heals fast and lives a long healthy life with owners that obviously love him:wub:


----------



## chiara (May 20, 2012)

thanks  we def hope he will have a very long and healthy life! he is a gorgeous boy...he was in soo much pain its great to see him happy again


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Good luck with your little guy  
I know how you feel my 5 month old just had elbow surgery and will likely also need hip surgery in another 7 month 

I think listen to the vet - if you can afford it have it done now while you still have him with your sister and deal with that recovery too. (Personally I find the surgery is not so much of a worry as all the rehab afterward) Otherwise you might be back in the same situation in the next year or so.


----------

